# bsd



## KevinAr18 (Nov 28, 2011)

bsd


----------



## jem (Nov 29, 2011)

It might be a bad stick.

I recently tried creating a bootable FreeBSD stick using several cheapo unbranded sticks and all failed miserably to fully boot for various reasons.  As soon as I switched to a Sandisk stick, it all worked fine.

What error do you get when you try booting the memstick image from a hard disk?


----------

